# Building my own CNC router



## htasker (Aug 17, 2012)

A while ago someone asked the question "What are you building this spring/summer". 

Well I am building myself a CNC router.

It certainly would have been a much easier project if I already had one. :laugh:

After a ton of searching the internet I decided to follow the build of Dave Gatlin (cncsidewinder.com).

The build is about 95% complete but like all my projects I decided to add to it. I definately needed a stand to put it on and that kept growing from a set of 4 legs to a cabinet with drawers and doors, etc. Almost as big a project as the router.

Now the stand is about 75% finished, all except the drawrs and doors themselves. and I need to marry the two projects to free up my table saw which I have been using as a temporary stand. So today before the rain started I got to try out my HVLP paint sprayer and tomorrow the CNC will be on it's new stand and the table saw will be free so that I can build the drawers.

The whole project has been both challenging and fun. The list of things that I plan to build with my new toy is growing every day.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great progress, Harry.

You must post some pictures when completed and also the projects you complete on the CNC....


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

How much money do you think you have wrapped up in it so far? I also wonder why the bridge is made out of plywood instead of either a solid aluminum plate or square tubing sandwhiched in between plywood.......

I am thinking of building but I have also considered buying a new or used one as well........

Bryan


----------



## htasker (Aug 17, 2012)

The choice to use plywood over aluminum was easy since I could easily cut plywood.

The whole router was cut from one sheet of 3/4" plywood. If I were to do it again I would still use plywood but would go for a better grade as the gluing on the one I used was terrible.

My materials, wood, hardware, motors and electronics, totaled about $1,000 US.

I am using Mach 3 software to run the machine. I use Sketchup for the CAD work since I was already comfortable with it and free is my favorite price. I am using the Phlatboys SketchUcam plugin for Sketchup to generate the G Code but probably will opt for something more robust.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice build Harry.

I have built seven CNC Routers so far. It is a really addictive hobby/business. Let me know if you need any help or just want to chat. You can check out some of my projects at themakersguide.com.

I use Mach3 and Vectric Aspire as my software. I will have to check out the ones you mentioned.

Bill


----------

